# FBI issues alert on IE vulnerability



## jks9199

FBI issued a warning today about a significant vulnerability in IE.  Microsoft does have a fix available.


----------



## Bob Hubbard

Buy a Mac. Zero IE issues on that platform.


----------



## jks9199

Bob Hubbard said:


> Buy a Mac. Zero IE issues on that platform.


Just eternal thralldom to Apple...


----------



## Bob Hubbard

jks9199 said:


> Just eternal thralldom to Apple...



It doesn't hurt much.  Plus the black shirt, blue jean uniform is comfy. 


Seriously though, make sure to keep your system be it Windows, Mac or Linux up to date.  
Regularly run your OS's updater, so the regular security patches can be installed.
Only install software from trusted sources, meaning if you visit a website and it says "install this patch", don't. Use the updater which will fetch it from a trusted source.
Also run a good anti virus and anti malware suite.  
*PC* VIPRE or Trend Micro are my suggestions
*Mac* Avast or Sophos are my suggestions. (I run Sophos)


----------



## rlobrecht

We have Macs at home. 

For Windows, I like Microsoft Security Essentials. It's pretty fast, and doesn't use a lot of resources. It automatically updates alongside your patches. It looks for viruses and other malware. It's free.


----------



## Xue Sheng

jks9199 said:


> FBI issued a warning today about a significant vulnerability in IE. Microsoft does have a fix available.




It would be easier if they told you when IE didn't have holes.....IE is ALWAYS at risk


----------



## Xue Sheng

rlobrecht said:


> We have Macs at home.
> 
> For Windows, I like Microsoft Security Essentials. It's pretty fast, and doesn't use a lot of resources. It automatically updates alongside your patches. It looks for viruses and other malware. It's free.



Which also means it is out there for the black hats to get easily, look for holes in and exploit


----------



## rlobrecht

Xue Sheng said:


> Which also means it is out there for the black hats to get easily, look for holes in and exploit



You're kidding yourself if you think that any commercially available virus scanner isn't thoroughly examined by black hats.  Obscurity isn't security.


----------



## Xue Sheng

rlobrecht said:


> You're kidding yourself if you think that any commercially available virus scanner isn't thoroughly examined by black hats. Obscurity isn't security.



I did not say that, I work in enterprise security and I would never say that. 

What I am saying is that anything and everything Microsoft is check big-time and likely more than most. It is not that Macs are safer than PCs, because they are not, it is because they are not big in enterprise and not targeted as much. As far as commercial virus scanners go I don't deal with home versions so I would not know, I know there is one, rather popular one, out there that the last time I dealt with it I was pretty sure it would keep your computer safe because it locked everything down and pretty much even the user couldn't go anywhere . I deal mainly with enterprise solutions/versions but I know ALL Microsoft stuff is full of holes, constantly tested and scanned and updated rather regularly and on occasions those updates cause issues and need to be patched as well.

But as far a browsers go, even though IE is constantly checked and holes are found all the time, Microsoft has an much better patch management solution than just about any other browser going.


----------



## arnisador

Firefox!


----------



## Carol

arnisador said:


> Firefox!



Yay for Firefox, but I don't think its that simple.  Because IE is an integral part of Windows, an exploit in IE means an exploit in Windows itself, correct?


----------



## arnisador

Carol said:


> Yay for Firefox, but I don't think its that simple.  Because IE is an integral part of Windows, an exploit in IE means an exploit in Windows itself, correct?



Sigh.


----------



## Bob Hubbard

Used to be able to uninstall IE. Don't know if that's still possible.  Get a Mac. No IE problems.


----------



## Xue Sheng

Bob Hubbard said:


> Used to be able to uninstall IE. Don't know if that's still possible. Get a Mac. No IE problems.




IE was integrated Windows 7 and possibly Vista. I never dealt with Vista so I am not sure there...So you cannot uninstall it anymore, but you can turn it off.


----------



## jks9199

My understanding (weak as it is anymore on this stuff!) is that Explorer is so integrated into the Windows package now that you can't do much about it's presence.  For example, it's what powers your file explorer feature, too -- or least that's what I've been told.  You might be able to block IE from accessing the web... but that's about it.


----------



## arnisador

I think it literally will not allow you to uninstall it.


----------



## Xue Sheng

arnisador said:


> Firefox!





Carol said:


> Yay for Firefox, but I don't think its that simple. Because IE is an integral part of Windows, an exploit in IE means an exploit in Windows itself, correct?



Mozilla Foundation Security Advisory 2013-41
http://www.mozilla.org/security/announce/2013/mfsa2013-41.html


----------



## Xue Sheng

arnisador said:


> I think it literally will not allow you to uninstall it.



True, but you can turn it off


----------



## Carol

Xue Sheng said:


> True, but you can turn it off



Do you trust it to not have a vulnerability once turned off?


----------



## jks9199

Xue Sheng said:


> True, but you can turn it off



What's the outcome of doing that?  Does it effect other functionality?


----------



## Xue Sheng

Carol said:


> Do you trust it to not have a vulnerability once turned off?




Don't know, I have not tested it since we use it at the enterprise level.

However my gut say no. It will still be in the registry and I am also guessing it will still register in MS update and you will still get the IE updates showing up


----------



## Xue Sheng

jks9199 said:


> What's the outcome of doing that? Does it effect other functionality?



I have no idea, I have not tested it and since I have had no reason too at this time. However it was discussed in our initial Win 7 meeting but it was never pursued since everything is set up for IE... it insidious I tells ya 



And I really have no feeling on that one either way, sorry


----------



## Carol

I haven't looked in to it personally. Firefox is my default but I keep IE where it is for the oddball game site that wont play well with Firefox


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Xue Sheng

Oh give up your other silly little browsers.....resistance is futile...you will be assimilated


----------



## Carol

Fear the Penguin 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Xue Sheng

no....... fear the hat







on the penguin


----------



## Carol

Fear the maglites!! 

Oh....wait.....they fear me 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------

